# o verbo preferir



## Gabrielin

Ola, gostaria saber como se faz a conjugação do verbo preferir.

Eu prefiro 
Tu preferes 
El@ prefere
Nos preferimos 
Voces preferen 
El@ preferen 

Acho que alguns estão mal conjugados, mas nao sei quais,

obrigado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gabrielin said:


> Eu prefiro
> Tu preferes
> Ele/a prefere
> N*ó*s preferimos
> *Vós preferis*
> Eles/Elas prefere*m*


Para outros tempos do verbo, ver aqui.


----------



## Gabrielin

ahhh, muito brigado Whisoyeu

o pronome 'voces' (2da plural) nao existe?


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Eu prefiro 
Tu preferes 
El@/ você prefere
Nos preferimos 
Vós preferis
El@ / vocês preferem


Você/s é pronome da 3ª pessoa.
As terminações verbais são sempre em M. Aliás, são poucas as palavras terminadas em N, na atual ortografia.

Olho também na concordância: preferir uma coisa / preferir uma coisa a outra.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gabrielin said:


> ahhh, muito brigado Whisoyeu
> 
> o pronome 'voces' (2da plural) nao existe?


"Você" é a terceira do singular (você prefere) e "vocês" é a terceira do plural (vocês preferem).


----------



## Gabrielin

Ok, agora percebi.  

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Tomby

O paradigma é "servir":
Eu sirvo 
Tu s*e*rves 
Ele, ela s*e*rve
Nós servimos
Vós servis
Eles, elas s*e*rvem


----------



## Outsider

Aliás, todos os verbos regulares com infinitivos em _e...ir_ se conjugam assim.


----------



## Gabrielin

Muito úteis os seus comentários.

Obrigado de novo.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Aliás, todos os verbos regulares com infinitivos em _e...ir_ se conjugam assim.


Segundo o _Guia Prático dos Verbos Portugueses_ (Lidel) não. Nomeadamente o "verbo modelo" anterior a "preferir" é "influir": influo, influis, influi, etc. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

"Influir" não tem "e", Tombatossals. Referia-me aos verbos que têm "e" no radical.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> "Influir" não tem "e", Tombatossals. Referia-me aos verbos que têm "e" no radical.


Desculpe não o percebi. Eu sigo pensando que não. Outro verbo com "e" no radical e terminado em "ir" é "seduzir" e a conjugação é distinta.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

É que ainda não me expliquei bem... 

A regra aplica-se aos verbos com infinitivos em "-ir" em que a vogal anterior à vogal temática é um "e":

pref*e*r*ir*
s*e*rv*ir*
rep*e*t*ir*
s*e*nt*ir*
sed*u*z*ir*
infl*uir*


----------



## Tomby

Penso que preferir, proferir, repelir, repetir, sentir, mentir, etc. se conjugam como s*e*rv*ir*. 
A conjugação de agr*e*d*ir* é distinta: agr*i*do, agr*i*des, agr*i*de,... e s*e*rv*ir*: s*i*rvo, s*e*rves, s*e*rve,...
Que acha?


----------



## Outsider

É verdade, mas parece-me que os verbos desta classe se conjugam maioritariamente como "servir". Sou tentado a dizer que "agredir" é uma excepção, um verbo "irregular". Outros verbos que não seguem o padrão são "pedir" e "medir".


----------



## okporip

Gabrielin said:


> ahhh, muito brigado Whisoyeu
> 
> o pronome 'voces' (2da plural) nao existe?


 
O pronome "vocês" não apenas existe como (ao menos no Brasil) é muitíssimo mais usado do que "vós". A qualquer estrangeiro interessado em aprender português (repito: só posso falar pelo brasileiro), recomendo despreocupar-se com as conjugações do pronome "vós". Na moderna prática linguística, "vocês" ocupa o lugar de "vós" como pronome da 2a pessoa do plural. Sua conjugação, porém, acompanha a da 3a pessoa do plural.


----------

